# New Rabbit!! :D



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Hello to all those in the rabbit section!! 

I have never been in here because I haven't had a rabbit for a long time...however...I went to [email protected] today and absolutely fell head over heels for a little Netherland Dwarf (sp). He is about 10 weeks old and a light brown colour. He is very friendly already and appears to love cuddles!!

As soon as I have let him settle into his new home, I will post some pics!!

eeeekkkk!! 

Oh, he is called Jackson by the way!


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

not fair i want one 

yey to you though

piccys??


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Cool! looking forward to piccys and Jackson is such a cool name ! :thumbup:x


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

eeep! My first rabbit Poppet was an impulse buy from [email protected] he's a siamese sable netherland dwarf ;D x


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Pictures!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

he is incredibly cute!!! congrats on your beautiful bunny boy


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww hes a cutey all right!!....


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Thankyou!!  What colour is he?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> Thankyou!!  What colour is he?


fawn i would say


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Awww he is lovely!

He looks fawn or sooty fawn, his nose looks abit darker and might darker with age? x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Love him, love him, love him, oh and can I have him pleeze.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

he is gorgeous, lovely colour, great pics,


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

He is a cutie! He is a bit nervous though, won't let me near him, but he likes cherrie!


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

oh i do love my sooty fawns! Ziva is a sooty fawn and shes the most beautiful little girl ever.
ahh no favouritism is not for me i loves them all!


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

awww gorgeous, congratulations.

By the way i have a bunny called jackson.....great name lol


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Love him, love him, love him, oh and can I have him pleeze.


haha...no TDM...he is my little angel bunny!   He has been hopping around the kitchen today...he is a bit timid still but he likes cuddles! He fell asleep on me earlier!


----------



## Beautiine (Jul 3, 2009)

very cute bunnie you got there. :001_wub:


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

awwwww sooooo cute!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Awwwh i love!! 

i wants!! *steals*


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> Thankyou!!  What colour is he?


He is so cute. He seems to have found a mirror in one picture. I can't really tell what colour he is but I know it's some sort of brown. I can't tell, you know the vision. If I had a bit more vision I would be able to tell. I had a rabbit years ago when I was 5 called Pinky. I loved him. He was a dwarf rabbit but a big dwarf rabbit. I was the only one that looked after him. Going to feed my fish now.
Danielle.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> He is a cutie! He is a bit nervous though, won't let me near him, but he likes cherrie!


He won't let you near him Charley? Why? My rabbit Pinky let everybody near him. I had him when I was 5 years old. Isn't Jackson cute?
Danielle.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

what a stunner


----------

